# XM Revs Up Revenues, Narrows Loss for 3Q



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said Thursday that company revenues continued to accelerate for the three-month period that ended Sept. 30, reporting a $65.4 million figure for the third quarter that more than doubled from the $26.9 million reported for the third quarter last year.

The third quarter revenue figure also represented a 23 percent increase when compared to revenue of $53 million reported for this year's second quarter.

XM's third quarter net loss was $118 million, compared to $133.5 million reported in third quarter 2003. XM reported an EBITDA loss of $62.9 million for the third quarter, compared to $64.4 million for third quarter 2003, a period that included $4.4 million in de-leveraging charges, the company said.

As of Sept. 30, XM had 2.516 million subscribers. The company reported net subscriber additions of 415,671 for the three-month period, a 75 percent increase when compared to the 237,395 subscribers added in third quarter 2003.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

